# 2.5 gallon plant ideas



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

Most mosses AFAIK are great for that. With decent lighting, you can do any plant really.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome back.
Besides mosses, my usual stand-bys are Blyxa japonica and Pearl weed (HM and friends). Süsswassertang is another choice.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Here's another vote for Blyxa japonica.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

What kind of filter are you planning on using? I have a 2.5g laying around that I was thinking of turning into a shrimp tank too!


----------



## cookiedoughcreations (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm curious about a filter too. I have a tiny 2 gallon just set up (Walstad method) currently without a filter and nothing in there but plants right now. Is it needed for fauna like shrimp and snails? Definitely not cycled yet, I'm doing lots of water changes at the moment . .


----------



## PatriotP (Aug 13, 2013)

CobraGuppy said:


> What kind of filter are you planning on using? I have a 2.5g laying around that I was thinking of turning into a shrimp tank too!





cookiedoughcreations said:


> I'm curious about a filter too. I have a tiny 2 gallon just set up (Walstad method) currently without a filter and nothing in there but plants right now. Is it needed for fauna like shrimp and snails? Definitely not cycled yet, I'm doing lots of water changes at the moment . .



Ah sorry it took so long to respond! 

I currently have it set up with a little tetra whisper 1-3g filter, about 10 bucks at walmart, I do plan on putting a sponge around the bottom of it once i put shrimp in there. Gonna let it cycle and get some plants growing for a few weeks before that though. 

On my tank the bottom of the tube nearly touches the sand, i plan on cutting that tube in about half to prevent that, hopefully that works out. 

If it doesn't ill just move to a sponge filter set up


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

The azoo palm filter is a great tiny HOB that's perfect for 2.5g tanks. It can be had for about 7 bucks + shipping/tax on drsfostersmith.com, anywhere else I've seen them they're like $15.

I cut an AC20 sponge to fit the filter chamber and made a tiny media basket for some matrix out of a pot that plants came in. Works pretty great for me. The filter comes with a decent prefilter sponge too.

Lots of people here use them and their are a few brands for the same filter:Azoo, RedSea, I think finnex makes a version too.


----------



## PatriotP (Aug 13, 2013)

RyRob said:


> The azoo palm filter is a great tiny HOB that's perfect for 2.5g tanks. It can be had for about 7 bucks + shipping/tax on drsfostersmith.com, anywhere else I've seen them they're like $15.
> 
> I cut an AC20 sponge to fit the filter chamber and made a tiny media basket for some matrix out of a pot that plants came in. Works pretty great for me. The filter comes with a decent prefilter sponge too.
> 
> Lots of people here use them and their are a few brands for the same filter:Azoo, RedSea, I think finnex makes a version too.


That is certainly a sweet little filter and cheaper than the 10 dollar whisper.... may justify a 20 dollar order(free shipping) or buying a couple of them and starting another tank....


----------



## HaeSuse (Aug 18, 2016)

I've used this one for the past 3+ years on my 2.5G bowfront. It works like a champ. Amazon - Marina 10 HOB

This tank has had 7 neons in it, but the tank is too small for them. I shouldn't have put them in there. They get to move to their new 55G home, this weekend, I think (depending on parameters). 

I've just been growing crypt wendtii in it for that time, but it has done magnificently (except for the inexplicable plant melt of 2014, where everything died back, almost overnight). I just added DIY CO2 this week, and I already need to prune. I also just tossed a little rock with some java fern in it. I like the Blyxa recommendations on here, as it would never get so big as to be a problem. I may do the same, when my 55G Blyxa starts spreading (fingers crossed). Maybe Dwarf Sag for the "grassy covering" plants you mentioned? Maybe HC, assuming you've got enough light for it not to get all leggy on you?


----------



## Sarlindescent (May 14, 2015)

My crypts and buce are doing awesome in a fluval spec iii with a planted plus clip-on. The tank is a little taller, but here are some shots.

One week after planting:









9 months or so later:


----------



## Bigwolf (Aug 29, 2016)

Is this a fluval spec 3? Did you change anything on the filter? I have been having so many issues like detritus worms because of filtration. I am trying to set it as a planted tank for my half moon betta, things started well and them weeks later detritus worms everywhere. I clean it regularly but it's not helping..

I have to use the fluval sponge pre filter in the pump exit to reduce the waterflow for my betta and it's making things worse..


----------



## Sarlindescent (May 14, 2015)

Bigwolf said:


> Is this a fluval spec 3? Did you change anything on the filter? I have been having so many issues like detritus worms because of filtration. I am trying to set it as a planted tank for my half moon betta, things started well and them weeks later detritus worms everywhere. I clean it regularly but it's not helping..
> 
> I have to use the fluval sponge pre filter in the pump exit to reduce the waterflow for my betta and it's making things worse..




Sorry for the delayed response, missed it. This is a spec 3. I have some issues with detritus, but added a few amano shrimp and that helped to clean everything up. I also us a plastic stirring rod to stir 1/4 of the sand every time I water change. This helped out a lot. Reduces the general buildup and makes everything more manageable. I did add the inTank none fluval 3 surface skimmer and the media tray. They are nice features, but not as useful as I would like for the price. I am actually planning on replacing the tank here shortly to do more of what I want.


----------

